# Now experience 2 Mbps Unlimited Plan from Airtel



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Airtel BB is offering unlimited 2 Mbps plan.
But is costs is too high...

Currently this package is available only in Andhra pradesh and Tamil nadu.
But it is soon going to hit other zone.

Monthly charge-->> Rs. 15999 

*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=14&pid=503

But don't worry...its cost will go down soon.


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2007)

wtf 16k a month 

a 128 unlimited for surfing during the day plus mtnl 2mbps for dwnlding at nite makes more sense


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

With this they have also 1 Mbps unlimited package 
Monthly charge-->> Rs. 9999/-
*www.airtel.in/ForYou_BroadBand_Plans.aspx?path=1/9/146&cid=14&pid=502


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

looting


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> looting


agree with you.
But expect the price to go down soon.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to tell you that BSNL will be the one to bring in the lowest price and then all service providers will try to beat that which they haven't been successful in doing so far. Waiting for the new year surprise from BSNL if there is one 

With 16K, we can take 32 Home500 lines and enjoy double unlimited!! WTF? These guys have no idea about pricing, regardless of whether the price is going to go down or not, this kind of pricing is simply downright idiotic. I guess the case isn't any different from MTNL who are already providing 2Mbps unlimited for some 27k or something.. I'm not sure


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Airtel BB is offering unlimited 2 Mbps plan.
> Monthly charge-->> Rs. 15999



Sirf Airtel BB Ka price hai yaa saath mein PC bhi de rahe hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 4, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Sirf Airtel BB Ka price hai yaa saath mein PC bhi de rahe hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


net+PC+3 months ration paani


----------



## krates (Dec 4, 2007)

*Looting for sure but with 2mbps 5000rs i think is ok

well i think reliance is a lot better 


*


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 4, 2007)

After looking at this do u guys still think BSNL will roll out 2Mbps unlimited for home users at cheap price.I doubt that.Maybe a 512 Kbps unlimited or 640kbps or maybe even 384kbps but certainly not 2Mbps.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

its way to expensive.. we can have nearly 2 years of H500 Annual Subscription


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 4, 2007)

Great now we shud officially rename Bharti Telecom to Bharti Teleprofit!


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 4, 2007)

When I saw iMav wrote 16K I thought he missed a "." then I checked again and its 15999/-  WTF..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I have to tell you that BSNL will be the one to bring in the lowest price and then all service providers will try to beat that which they haven't been successful in doing so far. Waiting for the new year surprise from BSNL if there is one


BSNL have no 2 Mbps unlimited plan.
The highest unlimited plan is UL 512 kbp-->> Rs. 6000/- per month.
Airtel is offering same @ Rs. 1499/- only.

And Airtel BB have 10 times better support and service than BSNL.
Now who is better.



> With 16K, we can take 32 Home500 lines and enjoy double unlimited!!


There are many office which run in daytime.



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Sirf Airtel BB Ka price hai yaa saath mein PC bhi de rahe hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


Its only BB price.
No other service.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2007)

2mbps 4 16k!!!!
3-4 ,months  ke bill ke barabar toh ek achha pc hi aa jayega.
heres one more-
8 MBPS UNLIMTED for just Rs.49999/month
mann this is too much.who wud take a 2mbps UL for 16k??
MTNL and BSNL wil soon launch 2mbps UL plans for under 1500Rs. m sure.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 4, 2007)

I dont think it for us..mainly for net cafe owners...web hosting person..
Not for home users..

Yöü have to wait another two years to see price like..

2 mbps unlimited 500 Rs

1 mbps unlimited 250 Rs

Anyway this is only a guess..it may take even longer

Anyway waiting for Bsnl to announce any new scheme as they did prev year..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 4, 2007)

Too expensive


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> MTNL and BSNL wil soon launch 2mbps UL plans for under 1500Rs. m sure.


Let them first launch 512 Kbps UL at Rs. 1500/- per month...Than think of UL 2 Mbps.

At present 512 UL from BSNL is Rs. 6k per month.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes ^+1@ravi, Its nice to know that the concept exists for the moment.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 4, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL!!!! HAS AIRTEL GONE MAD OR MAD


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> BSNL have no 2 Mbps unlimited plan.
> The highest unlimited plan is UL 512 kbp-->> Rs. 6000/- per month.
> Airtel is offering same @ Rs. 1499/- only.



The 512Kbps unlimited from BSNL is for business, that's why it's 6000. The same way a home256K unlimited costs only 900, a business256K unlimited costs 3300 which is 3.66times the home cost. So I don't think the airtel plan can be used for comparison here.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2007)

^ yh good example *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> The 512Kbps unlimited from BSNL is for business, that's why it's 6000. The same way a home256K unlimited costs only 900, a business256K unlimited costs 3300 which is 3.66times the home cost. So I don't think the airtel plan can be used for comparison here.


This airtel 512 Kbps plan will also have 1:1 bandwidth as commercial plans have.

So, you are nothing going to loose under  this plan.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> This airtel 512 Kbps plan will also have 1:1 bandwidth as commercial plans have.
> 
> So, you are nothing going to loose under  this plan.



They say just crap @ravi, they are never going to give you 1:1 for a 512K line for Rs1500 a month. If you think I'm lying, then please ask someone who has this connection and ask them if they are getting dedicated 512Kbps all the time or not.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> They say just crap @ravi, they are never going to give you 1:1 for a 512K line for Rs1500 a month. If you think I'm lying, then please ask someone who has this connection and ask them if they are getting dedicated 512Kbps all the time or not.


I don't need to ask any1.

I am myself to answer.
I am on Airtel 256 Kbps 1:2 plan.

And it get speed more than 256 Kbps most of time.
My current speed is 
265 kbps download
156 Kbps upload speed.

Now see..I am getting more than 256 speed.

Infact in night I get download speed of 42 KBPS. ( 336 Kbps)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I don't need to ask any1.
> 
> I am myself to answer.
> I am on Airtel 256 Kbps 1:2 plan.
> ...



@ravi, I understand the point you're trying to make but that doesnt mean it's going be 1:1. I'll give you an example:

I am on 2Mbps cable broadband with a 1:4 ratio. I get 2Mbps all the time and at night i get 3-4Mbps. But that doesnt make it 1:1, does it. When I meant check, i meant to say to check if someone has got that line saying it's a dedicated 1:1 line. Why do you think they are charging 16K for the 2Mbps line? because that justifies the 1:1 ratio. No service provider is going to give you a dedicated line for 1500Rs. simple as that.

Besides, I dont' think airtel provides 1:2 ratio for the 256k lines. They were in the news last year for faking this. They actually had a 1:8 ratio when they told customers that they have 1:2 ratio. Understand, these are expensive, no one will give it to the consumer for free.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

also BSNL has no this type of plan it is a legend everytime like UNDERTAKER


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I am on 2Mbps cable broadband with a 1:4 ratio. I get 2Mbps all the time and at night i get 3-4Mbps. But that doesnt make it 1:1, does it.


Dear...what else U want from your ISP.
They are giving you more than your plan..and U want to fight for 1: 1 



> When I meant check, i meant to say to check if someone has got that line saying it's a dedicated 1:1 line.


Yaar...when they are giving 1:1 in 256 plan..than why can't they give in 512 kbps plan.There can be little fluctuation..but it will be very less.

Sometime speed can be more than 512 Kbps also, and sometimes it can be little less also. These are common problem with all ISP.

And if they are not giving, than make complain.Airtel has best customer support.



> Why do you think they are charging 16K for the 2Mbps line? because that justifies the 1:1 ratio. No service provider is going to give you a dedicated line for 1500Rs. simple as that


According to you 2 Mbps plan has dedicated line and 512 plan won't have dedicated line???




> Besides, I dont' think airtel provides 1:2 ratio for the 256k lines. They were in the news last year for faking this. They actually had a 1:8 ratio when they told customers that they have 1:2 ratio. Understand, these are expensive, no one will give it to the consumer for free.


I am a using Airtel 256 UL plan for last 2 year..and never seen 1:8 ratio with my speed.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Dear...what else U want from your ISP.
> They are giving you more than your plan..and U want to fight for 1: 1


 U'll see the difference once the no. of users connecting to the same DSLAM increases.



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Yaar...when they are giving 1:1 in 256 plan..than why can't they give in 512 kbps plan.There can be little fluctuation..but it will be very less.


You told they give 1:2, now you telling 1:1?



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> According to you 2 Mbps plan has dedicated line and 512 plan won't have dedicated line???


 No, it's the other way round.



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I am a using Airtel 256 UL plan for last 2 year..and never seen 1:8 ratio with my speed.


 See ravi, ratio is something that you can never see nor can you tell what ratio the ISP is using. The ISP's have something called pipes running into DSLAM at the exchange. Every pipe has limited bandwidth which will be 2Mbps or etc..etc. Now when you share that pipe with other users you won't notice the difference till the pipes get congested. As of now, Airtel has enough free pipes and DSLAMs to cover up the the very low no. of users it has. But when mroe users come in, I have to tell you that they are not going to increase the no. of pipes, but they will put the new customers into existing  pipes to fill up their prescribed ratio and that's when you will see the real effects of contention. You can trust me on this and you know why


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 4, 2007)

@Cyrus_the_virus - If they tell you they are giving you 512 kpbs, and you get that download speed, why are you worried about the ratio? As long as your speed does not drop?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> @Cyrus_the_virus - If they tell you they are giving you 512 kpbs, and you get that download speed, why are you worried about the ratio? As long as your speed does not drop?



Plz read the last paragraph in my last post.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> U'll see the difference once the no. of users connecting to the same DSLAM increases.


DSl technology is different from cable technology.



> You told they give 1:2, now you telling 1:1?


yaa....I have 1:2 plan.
But I get speed of 1:1
Even more than 256 kbps.


When I am getting, than 1:1 will also be getting.



> See ravi, ratio is something that you can never see nor can you tell what ratio the ISP is using. The ISP's have something called pipes running into DSLAM at the exchange. Every pipe has limited bandwidth which will be 2Mbps or etc..etc. Now when you share that pipe with other users you won't notice the difference till the pipes get congested.


Airtel use DSL technolgy.They use fixed number of connections for each line.Also they use piller/sub-pillers to reduce loss.



> aAs of now, Airtel has enough free pipes and DSLAMs to cover up the the very low no. of users it has.


I think U have many inside news about airtel  BB.



> But when mroe users come in, I have to tell you that they are not going to increase the no. of pipes, but they will put the new customers into existing  pipes to fill up their prescribed ratio and that's when you will see the real effects of contention. You can trust me on this and you know why


I don't understand why they will not increase pipe lines.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> DSl technology is different from cable technology.


 lol.. comeon @ravi, you expect me to not know that? I was talking about DSL and not cable. And DSLAMs are used only in ADSL/DSL technology. I just told I use cable.



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Airtel use DSL technolgy.They use fixed number of connections for each line.Also they use piller/sub-pillers to reduce loss.


 Again, I know what technology airtel uses and I wasnt talking about cable. And could you please enlighten me as to what these "piler/sub-pillers" are?



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I think U have many inside news about airtel  BB.


 Yes, especially when you are working with ISP's 



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why they will not increase pipe lines.


 @Ravi, I dont' know if you've noticed what I've mentioned in my previous posts in the BSNL query thread, so I will tell you once again, I work with ISP's, so I know what happens with them, what they use and what they won't use, so take my word on this. Cost is the most important factor and the cost of broadband management as a whole has certainly not come down in India.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> And could you please enlighten me as to what these "piler/sub-pillers" are?


They use this to reduce loss because of distance and noise.
Also, with this troubleshooting is easy.



> Yes, especially when you are working with ISP's


can I know for whiich ISP you work.I am sure , you are not working for Airtel  



> @Ravi, I dont' know if you've noticed what I've mentioned in my previous posts in the BSNL query thread, so I will tell you once again, I work with ISP's, so I know what happens with them, what they use and what they won't use, so take my word on this. Cost is the most important factor and the cost of broadband management as a whole has certainly not come down in India.


ok , for a moment , lets say U are right .They won't upgrade pipes and all.

But, why are you caring about future.No ,one knows whats going to happen tommorow.

Think of today..today you are getting...so, be happy with today,Don't take tension of future.

And, in case you don't get speed as stated after say 2-3 yrs.Than simply change ur ISP.they don't ask huge deposit at time of installation.Just pay Rs. 500/- for security.And if you don't want to give that Rs. 500/- also..than don't pay last month bill.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 4, 2007)

@ravi Am also confused about this piler/sub-piler thingy in ADSL terminology!! Care to explain in detail? Pardon my ignorance though !!


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 4, 2007)

this is absolute bull ****....who the hell would pay so much for broadband?


----------



## blueshift (Dec 4, 2007)

yeh MTNL ka 2Mbps NU plan parvadta hai..


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 4, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Plz read the last paragraph in my last post.



Yes so we'll have to wait and see. Its the case with any ISP.


----------



## vivekrules (Dec 4, 2007)

Arey Bhai ..Cant Afford !


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 5, 2007)

way too much man 

& thx Ravi for this info man


----------



## x3060 (Dec 5, 2007)

yup , simply simply way too much . cant afford , thanks for the news


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 5, 2007)

iam happy with my 2 Mbps night unlimited at 749 per month excluding service tax .No need for me unlimited connection of 2 mbps


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> iam happy with my 2 Mbps night unlimited at 749 per month excluding service tax .No need for me unlimited connection of 2 mbps


Hey ..are you using MTNL 749 plan.

I have heard that ..during its unlimited download time..speed is only 256 Kbps.


----------



## Who (Dec 5, 2007)

nope i think they get 8 hours of unlimited 2 mbps connection which means they can download about 7 GB+ data in that time


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> nope i think they get 8 hours of unlimited 2 mbps connection which means they can download about 7 GB+ data in that time


1 of mine friend told me..that he was using the same plan...........
But during unlimited download time..he was getting 256 Kbps speed.


----------



## iamtheone (Dec 5, 2007)

16k for 2mbps????i'll rather go in for the bsnl 500 plan.....for 15500 bucks less i'll get 6hrs a day unlimited(2am-8am),thank u very much


----------



## Voldy (Dec 6, 2007)

cant spend too much money on it


----------



## rollcage (Dec 6, 2007)

I am also on AirTel now ... Cant we have a Sticky for AirTel Borandband users.. ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 6, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I am also on AirTel now ... Cant we have a Sticky for AirTel Borandband users.. ??


yaa..we don't have any sticky thread for Airtel broadband user.Hope any mod start this.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 6, 2007)

Madness  Tata Indicom is offering 1 mbps *unlimited* @ 3600Rs/month.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^Tata ke bharose kabi mat rehna,I have heard that they have very poor customer support and i don't even think they have a portal to check which plan you have,u can be easily tricked.


----------



## rollcage (Dec 6, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> yaa..we don't have any sticky thread for Airtel broadband user.Hope any mod start this.


 Yes man .. we want a separate thread ASAP..  	

Today I just changed to bridge mode on router page 192.168.1.1 
.. is it ok ..

I did it bcoz Rapidshare says you are already downloading a file.
when I reconnect using the dialer in 2 secs .. I get a new IP 
and rapidshare thereby allows me to download another file. 
I see no diff in speed either in PPPoE or Bridge.
 as for auto connection I have put Shortcut in Startup menu.  

Whats ya say?


----------

